# Smoky Joes in Fife 11/20/07



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Think some of the PMW herfers will be there , any gorillas want to show up as well?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Think some of the PMW herfers will be there , any gorillas want to show up as well?


I am trying to get a trip up there later next month. OF course I will keep you, Zoom and John updated. I miss you guys:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Sounds good Brent. Keep us posted so we can plan accordingly...:cb:chk:cb


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

I work, but what time will you guys be there? I'd definitely be interested in stopping by if I get off early enough.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

We usaully start around 6 pm ish and go till 9 or 10 most nights....:ss


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> We usaully start around 6 pm ish and go till 9 or 10 most nights....:ss


I'll see if I can get it off work. If not, I'm off at 8, and about a half hour away.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

In!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Life is pretty hectic right now, but, I'll try to make it. 

No promises, but I do need a break.

Brent, I hope things are looking up for you.

Take care
Ken


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Zoomschwortz said:


> Life is pretty hectic right now, but, I'll try to make it.
> 
> No promises, but I do need a break.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ken. No words yet, just doing all I can for myself and the troops.

I do want to say thank you again for that LFD Mysterio. It was an incredible smoke. I was not expecting such a jewel of a smoke.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Brent, was great meeting you at the last Herf, hope all ends well.

Hope you are able to enjoy Thanksgiving!!!:u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I am trying to get a trip up there later next month. OF course I will keep you, Zoom and John updated. I miss you guys:tu


Damn Brent....you would go just about anywhere to knock down a cigar, eh?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Damn Brent....you would go just about anywhere to knock down a cigar, eh?


I make revisits where my friends are:tu

Hi Jay, I had a good time too!

I hope to see you all sometim e soon. I will be there in spirit!!


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, well I not only work tonight, but have a 45 problem pre-calc project due tomorrow at 10, so I'm going to have to pass on this one. Happy smoking to those who can attend,
Adam


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Hate to miss this one....


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Hate to miss this one....


:tpd: Me too!!!

John, I had to do it. I smoked that delicious cigar in a coffin you gave me and it was INCREDIBLE! Lots of smoke and flavor. Sweetness up front and then the flavor changed up in the second half to pepper.:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, I didn't get off work until 8:30, and had a pretty beefy math project due today, but how was it? I can't wait to get the chance to try out Smokey Joe's, and maybe even meet a gorilla or two.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Hate to miss this one....


Bad bad boys!

Always next time.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Had a great time and enjoyed meeting a few new guys! For those who missed it, there always next time.....:chk


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Had a great time and enjoyed meeting a few new guys! For those who missed it, there always next time.....:chk


I can hardly wait:cb


----------

